# The development of the industry of China horological



## bege (Jun 22, 2012)

China is the world's largest producer of the clock. Like some famous brands, michael kors handbags,China horological gradually formed a small and medium enterprise manufacturing for the main cluster development structure, private enterprises and joint ventures account for enterprises to expand rapidly (total more than 70%).like gucci bags Has formed in the pearl river delta of guangdong, fujian, zhejiang, jiangsu, shandong, tianjin and six major region. Main is quartz watch and the rise of digital watches, China seized the opportunity to Switzerland, and, as a result, high-grade mechanical watch market threat, the Swiss government had to come forward by the swatch group established production electronic watch against emerging Asian countries.
China horological industry development though has made great progress, but also cannot ignore China enterprise and its brand in the international market and the credibility of little influence, occupy 70% of the world's output but only 30% of the world production value. Clock and watch industry problems is obvious. Industry lags behind the transformation of consumption structure of escalation; Clock product structural contradiction. On one hand, the backlog of cheap coach handbags serious a large surplus production capacity, on the other hand, to adapt to the high cost of effective supply, its high technical content, chanel outlet good quality high-grade brand products still rely on imports. Therefore, the current China horological industry need to speed up the pace of technological innovation, the development of enterprise's core technology; Efforts to improve the quality of the product, make domestic clocks and watches products; Do well in the product structure adjustment, adapt to market changes; Pays special attention to staff team construction, the introduction and training of talents, etc. China can improve the international competitiveness of the industry of China.
"The no. 7 shenzhou spaceship" manned launch out of the capsule after ZhaiZhiGang when wearing a space form, this is FeiYaDa watch, but it is BiaoYe Co., LTD, Shanghai machine of the research and development, in order to research the single "core", Shanghai Shanghai BiaoYe Co., LTD, spent two years. The most difficult thing is, machine with weightlessness conditions, especially out of the capsule of the outer space environment, it after the oil is 120 degrees and negative in 90 degrees is not penetration, solidify, so as to ensure the normal work. And usually, negative 50 degrees setting. From this index only considerations, ShangHaiPai will not be as similar table poor Swiss production. In the present import table and electronic and domestic low-end, counterfeit items many faces, flanked ShangHaiPai watch is making money in half, only 10% of high-grade watch just have a thick profit. cheap louis vuitton also like this.
The Swiss government officials and watch the manufacturer to cover China watch industry development positive articles quite sensitive. "Reports to defeat the superiority, the clock kingdom they felt the threat from China. Their radio station has been to raise the question: how can the Swiss watch clock and watch industry to maintain its long-term lofty status and defense of its manufacturing technology? The people who wear the coach wallet say China manufacturing machine core quality catch up top Swiss watch is just a question of time. They will China as a strong opponent."
From the machine technology on look, ShangHaiPai have narrowed the gap with the world watch, in some measure, but the case has been more than beautiful degree as Switzerland watch. Shanghai BiaoYe machine Co., LTD. Of the design of a strong technical force, the exterior design talents are serious lack. People who wear the louis vuitton purse thought.Design romantic breath, and of lack of competitiveness, low added value.
Second, the world is the accumulation of brand chanel handbags for hundreds of years, foster cost very expensive, trademark has been appearing in world sports events and major exhibition, event in history, and the witness celebrities, even in a relationship when Apollo also can see the figure of Swiss watch. They are willing to persist in brand awareness in long-term, effective strategy, intangible assets is rising year by year. And ShangHaiPai brand publicity been missing, almost don't do advertising investment.
Another question involves gucci purse culture. China produced the products history with only a few more decades. Before the founding import table is unify the whole country, is the foreign culture. European watch from birth day in cultivating culture, and they will watch as jewelry is to build and wear. Chinese for a long time to watch as the timer, are in pursuit of precision and repeatability. Europeans in addition to timing function, the more exquisite lineages, style and aesthetic value, and watch the club so as to promote the identity of the wearer. Europeans will watch in the big cities of the busy section of jewelry store, antique shop and auction houses, sold in Chinese people will watch in a stationery shop, department stores or sold in supermarkets. The annual luxury exhibition conference's hard to see China watch shadow. Europeans have more than one watches, rotation, this call accomplishment. Wear The Chinese a watch wear decades, this call real benefit.now,more and more famous brands are appear in china. gucci outlet are more popular .


----------

